# Happy Day



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello everybudgie :budgie:
I am traveling up to the city tomorrow, not only will I get to catch up with my sister for lunch but I am quite excited to be going to the jewellers to pick up my wedding ring. IT SHRUNK I TELL YOU ALL !!!:laughing:

I had it re sized as I have not been able to wear it for a couple of years, since I had a big kidney operation in fact. That is obviously when it shrunk when I had to take it off.
PLUS, I happen to have a gift voucher for the pet store there, this is where I buy my toys and some of my budgie foods. Of course they happen to sell birds as well......

No As much as I would love to I am more than happy with my little Boy and his friends at the moment. So have a lovely day all and I will be talking again soon .:driving:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, the mysterious case of the shrinking wedding ring! :laughing2:
Have a great time with your sister and good luck at the pet store, I hope your ring will be a perfect fit too when you try it out.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha how terrible!! It will be great for you to be able to wear it again I can just imagine your excitement 

And the petstore voucher! Somebody knows you very well 

I hope you have a great day and I look forward to hearing all about it and meeting the new lovebird or kakariki that you come back with


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sound's like a wonderful day...have fun Cathy...


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like you have an awesome day lined up. Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I HATE the way rings shrink like that. It just doesn't seem right, does it?  Ask that jeweler to be sure to treat it with both no-shrink and no-stretch before you accept it.
You just can't trust rings nowadays. (and I know 'cause I have a whole bunch that no longer fit)

Have a great time with your sister, lots of fun at the pet-store and we'll be happy to see you when you return! :hug:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Have a very Happy Day with your sister and the pet store, Cathy!

BTW, your post reminds me of a song from one of my favorite TV shows growing up which I'd like to share...

Sunday, Monday, Happy Days,
Tuesday, Wednesday, Happy Days,
Thursday, Friday, Happy Days,
Saturday, what a day
Groovin' all week with you

These days are ours
Happy and free. (Oh Happy Days)
These days are ours
Share them with me.(Oh baby)

Goodbye grey sky, hello blue,
there's nothing can hold me when I hold you.
feels so right you can't be wrong,
rockin' and rollin' all week long.

:2thumbs:says Fronzie!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice song, Nick 
Have lots of fun, Cathy! Looking forward to hearing how the ring fits and what _toys and food for the budgies_ you bring from the pet store  
*whispers* Niamh! Don't encourage her!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Nice song, Nick
> Have lots of fun, Cathy! Looking forward to hearing how the ring fits and what _toys and food for the budgies_ you bring from the pet store
> *whispers* Niamh! Don't encourage her!


LOL its from the show 'Happy Days' which must have been way before your time, Gigi. I also wanted to be just like Fronzie


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Jedikeet said:


> Have a very Happy Day with your sister and the pet store, Cathy!
> 
> BTW, your post reminds me of a song from one of my favorite TV shows growing up which I'd like to share...
> 
> ...


The "Happy Days" theme song is one of my all time favourites too, and one day the right budgie will come along to join my flock and shall be named Fonzie or "The Fonz". 

Another theme song I really like is from another oldie, a sitcom named "Soap".


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

aluz said:


> The "Happy Days" theme song is one of my all time favourites too, and one day the right budgie will come along to join my flock and shall be named Fonzie or "The Fonz".
> 
> Another theme song I really like is from another oldie, a sitcom named "Soap".


Oh my, you're truly another hipster like the Jedikeet, Ana!

Fronzie says "EHHH!":2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Impeckable said:



Those were the "Happy Days" I had a crush on Joanie Cunningham (Erin Moran) for ages, of course Fonzie learnt everything he knew from me 

Click to expand...

:laughing: EXCELLENT response, Pete!!*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Impeckable said:


> Those were the "Happy Days" I had a crush on Joanie Cunningham (Erin Moran) for ages, of course Fonzie learnt everything he knew from me


Bet you wish you were Chachi.



FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> :laughing: EXCELLENT response, Pete!!*


BTW, Faery kind of reminds me of Mrs.Cunningham.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Have a nice day with your sister Cathy.. My mothers ring shrunk once she had to take it to the jewellery to have to resized to fit her finger now that she has lost some weight she had to then after a few years get the jewellery to resize it again... Oh Happy days I love that old show we can still watch it on the television here....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

SO I picked up my ring and it fits lovely ! am very pleased to be able to wear it once more. Here is a picture of it for you all to see. I had it made by a jeweller friend she did a lovely job I think .
It is white gold with a diamond in the centre with four sapphires which are my birthstone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your ring is beautiful, Cathy!
I'm glad you have it back and can once again enjoy wearing it. :hug:*


----------

